
WireGuard: a modern VPN tunnel [PDF, slides] - dm3
https://fosdem.org/2017/schedule/event/wireguard/attachments/slides/1834/export/events/attachments/wireguard/slides/1834/wireguard_fosdem2017_slides.pdf
======
jonathonf
Link to project site (at the end of the presentation):
[https://www.wireguard.io/](https://www.wireguard.io/)

